# Which Company is good when something goes wrong?



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Any experiences? Touch wood have not had to claim in many years but when I did, Keith Michaels through Highway were very good and payed out for the panel repair costs. This was some 7 years ago.

Would be interested in hearing peoples experiences. It is all well and good getting good prices but it is also important that when you have a crash or your car gets stolen that you get good service. Also can you get an agreed value policy that is agreed value and they pay up the same amount minus excess?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I am still waiting on a total loss claim from my 32 v-spec2. Refused 3500 quid and not heard anything from them in years.
That was with A Plan


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

car killer said:


> I am still waiting on a total loss claim from my 32 v-spec2. Refused 3500 quid and not heard anything from them in years.
> That was with A Plan



A Plan are a broker.. if you are still waiting(?), contact the broker.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

car killer said:


> I am still waiting on a total loss claim from my 32 v-spec2. Refused 3500 quid and not heard anything from them in years.
> That was with A Plan


3,500 ..... are they taking the piss ?

I know it was a few years ago now but my mate has a 33 GTST which he wrote
off and the insurance paid out 6,800


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

R33 GTR said:


> 3,500 ..... are they taking the piss ?


Whilst I am not disagreeing with you, how do we know that said 32 VSpec wasn't running 150kmiles with dents all over it? £3500 in that case would be a good offer!


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

SkyInsurance said:


> Whilst I am not disagreeing with you, how do we know that said 32 VSpec wasn't running 150miles with dents all over it? £3500 in that case would be a good offer!


OK point taken but ive seen cars in the condition you mention up for sale for a lot more than 3.5 k :runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Typical of insurance companies quick to lure you into buying from them and a pain in the ass to get payment out when things go wrong!


----------

